# How to decide where to move in Eastern Europe?



## TheMan19861 (May 20, 2021)

Hello everyone, 

I decided that I would like to move to eastern Europe, but I can't decide to which county/city. 
I have to decide between the following cities:
Riga 
Moscow 
Minsk 
Tallin
Vilnius 
Kiev 

I'm locally free so theoretically I could spend a couple of weeks in each city but maybe you have ideas/recommendations  

I already checked life quality Liste, weather etc, but it doesn't help much. It is hard to guess how the feeling in the city will be, how friendly/warm the people etc.. 

I know that it hard for you to guess in which city I could be happier, but any help would be appreciated  

Thank you!


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

TheMan19861 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I decided that I would like to move to eastern Europe, but I can't decide to which county/city.
> I have to decide between the following cities:
> ...


Do you qualify for a residence permit in all of those countries?

Any difference in hoops to jump through when it comes to obtaining and/or renewing a residence permit?

Also, are you a visa national for the EU? If so, a residence permit for one of the cities in the EU (Riga, Tallin, Vilnius) would come with a built-in Schengen visa.


----------

